# Post thanks are working again.



## Chris (Feb 16, 2008)

Additionally, there is now a tab in your profile (example) for thank-info.


----------



## amonb (Feb 16, 2008)

Chris said:


> Additionally, there is now a tab in your profile (example) for thank-info.





Thanks for all the hard work Chris!

edit: Oops, now the siggies are in weird spots...


----------



## Chris (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry about that, was editing something and missed a closing tag.


----------



## Michael (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 17, 2008)

Nioce.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Feb 17, 2008)

Awesome work Chris


----------

